# exciting news



## Guest (Sep 13, 2008)

I really really cant stop, literally running late

but just to tease you all i thought I would post here I have some exciting news​
I'm off now, more later lol

(arent I cruel!!!)))

:foxes15::foxes15::foxes15::foxes15:


----------



## LittleDogsRock (Aug 8, 2008)

waiting to hear....=)


----------



## freedomchis (Jul 28, 2007)

omg you better hurry up i am dying to know what its all about lol

where are you?????????????????????????????


----------



## jesshan (Sep 15, 2005)

Janey you are not funny doing this to us! LOL


----------



## ItZy BiTzY (May 15, 2008)

Janey, thats just to silly making us wait! Goofy gal!


----------



## freedomchis (Jul 28, 2007)

its been long enough now
where are you????????


----------



## cocopuff (Mar 27, 2004)

Is she off to get a new puppy???


----------



## Maleighchi (Jan 6, 2008)

Aww..I want to know!! I can't wait!!


----------



## Chico's Mum (Sep 9, 2008)

Om maybe ruby is pregnant.


----------



## Kristin (Nov 12, 2004)

She's so mean!!


----------



## carachi (Mar 20, 2005)

I think she's getting a Brad puppy


----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 2008)

jesshan said:


> Janey you are not funny doing this to us! LOL



ha ha ha ha!!!

I know, wicked isnt it!


----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 2008)

Linipi Chihuahuas said:


> I think she's getting a Brad puppy


I WISH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


no, I went for a little weeny drive last night.
I went to collect this little darling:










I tell you what the lady I went to see has the MOST adorable chi's I've seen so far! I wanted to sneak a few home in my handbag, but they were closely guarded.

Anyway.....................

when i got there I simply couldnt pick between the little girl I initially went for and ...









this little boy, her brother

sooo

I GOT THEM BOTH :coolwink:










Weeeelllll, they were the last two of that litter, and I couldnt well spilt them up could I!

Theyre currently called maxi and tiger lily, tiger lily is her kc name, but I am thinking of calling her angel, and maxi's kc name is dashing prince, so I am thinking of calling him either prince or maxwell, as I prefer that to maxi.

Theyre settling in well. I do have more photo's but theyre on my new mobile (For those that were helping me pick a few weeks ago I went for the tocco in pink lol) and I dont yet know how to get them off there!

All puppies are doing really well, had a good night all sleeping in the same crate, that I left open, and they've been great.
Cant wait to go walkies later today (new pups had BOTH injections and are ready for walkies right away)

The breeder is absolutly lovely, and the dogs are fab.

More photo's will follow I promise

ps room for one or two more chi's in the future, or at least that's the plans


----------



## Keeffer (Feb 26, 2008)

WOW you have 2 new puppies! I'm so jealous. They look so cute. Pawlease post more piccies soon.


----------



## mybabiesmummy (Aug 10, 2008)

hello iwac long time no see hun how you been they are really lovely reminds me off my axel when he was a pup so how many chi you got now hun


----------



## Chico's Mum (Sep 9, 2008)

Owww there so cute I'm so happy for you. I'm glad there settling well in there new home. and good for you for getting Angel's brother.


----------



## MissB (Sep 6, 2008)

Wow!!! Congrats to two beauties! I'm soooo jealous


----------



## shias-mommy (Aug 10, 2008)

Congrats! They are both beautiful =)


----------



## lacedolphin (Nov 20, 2005)

What 2 little dolls!! Congrats to you!


----------



## *Chloe* (Feb 6, 2006)

aww they are gorgeous congrats cant wait to see more piccies


----------



## freedomchis (Jul 28, 2007)

omg they are both beautiful
congrats on the new additions


----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 2008)

Thank you everyone.
I dont know why I just couldnt leave maxwell behind, I went wanting the girl, but when they came out together they made such a lovely looking pair I fell in love with them both!


----------



## *Tricia* (Dec 1, 2007)

OMG - I'm so excited for you!! You better post more pics soon!


----------



## cocopuff (Mar 27, 2004)

I knew it! Congrats on the new furbabies! They are adorable.


----------



## cocochihuahua (Jun 2, 2006)

OOooh you lucky girl!!!!!!
They are both gooorgeous!!
God i remember when you first joined a little over a year ago and had no chis..now look at you!!hehe


----------



## Maleighchi (Jan 6, 2008)

Oh Wow!! Congrats!!! :cheer: They are both gorgeous and we certainly need lots and lots more pictures of those two angels!!! :love7:


----------



## BABY BABS (Feb 5, 2008)

Oh they are absolutely gorgeous. You are so lucky.


----------



## Jangles021204 (Sep 20, 2006)

Wow, TWO new chi babies! Congrats, I can't wait to see more photos.


----------



## carachi (Mar 20, 2005)

You are SO lucky I can't even get my 4th without a battle from my mum. They're really beautiful!


----------



## x0x (May 15, 2008)

congrats!!


----------



## ItZy BiTzY (May 15, 2008)

Congratulations, How wonderful!
I am jealous that you got two at once.
They are simply adorable!


----------



## catalat (Apr 21, 2008)

AWWWW CONGRATS! They are both adsolutely adorable... I think I would have had to do the same thing if I were to pick... I expect lots of pics very very soon!


----------



## Tora-Oni (Sep 13, 2008)

Such cuties! Wow two times the fun, or double the trouble. Though I'm sure their angels.


----------



## Jayne (Jul 8, 2005)

Janey lol you make me laugh !! I would come home with both of them too lol 

Congrats !! They are gorgeous cant wait to see loads more piccies


----------



## loopy (Sep 9, 2008)

IWAC said:


> I WISH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> no, I went for a little weeny drive last night.
> ...



awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww

I want one :foxes15:


----------



## ki ki lou (Mar 12, 2008)

I'm so jealous, there lovely,


----------



## BellaLina's Mom (Mar 16, 2007)

Congratulations! We're so happy and excited for you that you have two beautiful chi puppies. I'm so jealous too. Please post more photos of your babies soon.


----------



## Dixie's mom (Jan 3, 2007)

Can't take just one chi ! I started out with just one for now ! They are so cute congrats!


----------



## pompom (Oct 1, 2007)

OH My Janie, you are so lucky four Chis, and three Bengals now, right?
I DEMAND MORE PICS OF ALL YOUR BABIES! INCLUDING YOUR KITTIES!

They are beautiful i love the name Maxwell!


----------



## jesshan (Sep 15, 2005)

Well Janie!!!! You certainly kept that one quiet! LOL They are so sweet and you are such a soft touch! (couldn't bare to split them LOL) Where did you get them.


----------



## Kioana (Mar 1, 2005)

cocochihuahua said:


> OOooh you lucky girl!!!!!!
> They are both gooorgeous!!
> God i remember when you first joined a little over a year ago and had no chis..now look at you!!hehe


 
LOL i was about to say the same thing


----------



## tazruby (Jan 2, 2006)

awwwwww lucky you


----------



## Maleighchi (Jan 6, 2008)

Janie!!! How is it going? We need more updates and more pictures!! Pretty please!!


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

They are both adorable, Lucky You.


----------



## Guest (Sep 16, 2008)

hi guys

sorry i not been here again, i'm poorly AGAIN
I have a chest infection, have antibitoics and steroids and 2 inhalers.
I seem to get one thing after another lately.

The pups are doing great.

Denise- got them from karelee (think thats how it spelt I have to check)
their dad is jimmy mac, if that means anything to you?
From a lovely lady in cleveland. I'll post more info about their pedigree soon, it seems a good un to me.

I kept it so quiet I didnt even know i was getting them until an hour before I went there lol, and yes I know I am a soft touch, but I really couldnt bear to part them lol. 

We went for walkies agian yesterday, or rather they walked and I staggered and wheezed and sat down on the grass and let them go mad. I let Maxwell and angel off lesh, and they LOVED it, they spent a good half hour rolling around the grass chasing each other, and chico, and having rough and tumbles play.


I still cant figure out how to get photos off my mobile (a tocco if any1 has an ideas lol)

I do keep trying and all I get is grey squares!!!


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2008)

I was just cruisng about and came accross this thread, and it really made me laugh.

Wasnt I wicked to you all lol.
Three months later and all doing great...


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

LOL i just read this post, it was funny  and ur so lucky! i wish i can have more than 1 but 1 is enough work for me as is...he's a silly one indeed


----------



## kimmiek915 (Oct 4, 2005)

That must be it! It's a new puppy isn't it??


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 28, 2008)

Boy, this really sounds familar!! I am currently waiting for 2 new kitty cats!! Was only supposed to get the little girl (Grace) but when I found out the person who was taking the boy fell thro what could I do?? He is going to be called Nicholas (in honor of the season!!). Hmmm, 10 cats isn't too many is it??!


----------



## rhaubejoi (Dec 10, 2008)

pigeonsheep said:


> LOL i just read this post, it was funny  and ur so lucky! i wish i can have more than 1 but 1 is enough work for me as is...he's a silly one indeed


Perhaps you need another and that would keep Dex busy! That is what my manicurist told me yesterday! She said her only child at 5 was beggin for bro or sis. So she had another...now at 12 w/5 yo bro when she says "mom he is driving me crazy, mom says 'hey, you asked for him! lmao! She said 2 pester each other instead of mom! I have an only child myself and an only chi! lol


----------

